# Gold Finches... help?



## btahthezone1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello I have been after Gold Finches for a very long time but cant seem to find a breeder in wolverhampton area does anyone know any close by?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Try, birdtrek, FF3, and local sales. There are always plenty of goldies about!! I use FF3 "feathered flyer forum" to locate sales days close to me. I go to 3-4 a month now.

Have you tried redpolls? They are just awesome.

John


----------



## btahthezone1 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for your help 

they are not for me they are a present for my day he loves gold finches


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Have you tried www.preloved.co.uk?


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Goldfinches - help?*

As ArcadiaJohn suggested - Cage & Aviary Birds magazine, Birdtrek, FF3 are useful websites. Auctions ans Sales days are useful - BUT ensure that the birds are close rung, with the correct sized ring and request written proof of breeding! Whilst the law (Countryside & Wildlife Act 1981) states that all British Birds sold must be close rung, the RSPCA are exploiting a legal loophole and prosecuting birdkeepers who have no documentation. The EU have told DEFRA that this requirement is in breach of EU law - but that doesn't stop the RSPCA!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

duffey said:


> As ArcadiaJohn suggested - Cage & Aviary Birds magazine, Birdtrek, FF3 are useful websites. Auctions ans Sales days are useful - BUT ensure that the birds are close rung, with the correct sized ring and request written proof of breeding! Whilst the law (Countryside & Wildlife Act 1981) states that all British Birds sold must be close rung, the RSPCA are exploiting a legal loophole and prosecuting birdkeepers who have no documentation. The EU have told DEFRA that this requirement is in breach of EU law - but that doesn't stop the RSPCA!


Just out of interest how does the RSPCA exploit the loophole?


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Goldfinches - help?*

Myncki,

There is a passage in W & C Act that states that birds must be bred from legally held stock. Natural England added certain clauses requiring production of breeding records - which they did not publicise! DEFRA have never insisted, when birds were registered, on proof of parents being legally held - Natural England, a quango, seem to control DEFRA!

The UK is the ONLY country in EU to require paperwork - but this is being challenged. EU has advised that it is a Breach of Free Trade and DEFRA have been advised.

The 'technicality' has been used successfully by the RSPCA to prosecute numerous keepers of British birds.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

one of my favorite birds here...













Ohio Birds and Biodiversity: American Goldfinch


----------

